# Velux Rollos per SPS ansteuern ?



## MarioDisketti (8 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir Dachfenster Rollos für unsere Velux Fenster zuzulegen, darin
werden 24V Gleichstrommotoren ohne Endschalter verwendet.
Zur Ansteuerung müssen die Rollos an eine KUX 100 angeschlossen werden.
Möchte man dann auch noch alles über eine zentrale SPS steuern muß
noch ein KLF 100 angeschlossen werden.
Die beiden Zusatzgeräte kosten dann nochmal so viel wie ein Rollo.

Was liegt also näher als ein wenig zu "spielen" und die Rollos über die SPS zu fahren. 
Es stellt sich folgende Problematik:

1. Die Endpositionen der Rollos werden durch den Stromanstieg des Motors
   bestimmt.
2. Eine Blockade z.B. durch Eis wird ebenfalls durch den Stromanstieg detektiert.
3. Nach dem Erreichen der Endpositionen wird noch einmal kurz in die 
   entgegen gesetzte Richtung gefahren um das Rollo zu entspannen

Aslo meine Fragen.

a. Hat sich damit schon einmal jemand beschäftigt ?
b. Gibt es evtl. fertige Siemens S7 Module die den Ausgangsstrom
    überwachen ggf. mit Grenzwerten ?


----------



## Gecht (8 August 2008)

Wieviel A haben die Motoren?


----------



## MarioDisketti (8 August 2008)

Hi Gecht,

habe ich noch nicht in Erfahrung gebracht.

Hast Du ggf. Infos bis zu einer bestimmten
Stromstärke ?


----------



## Gecht (8 August 2008)

Wäre das was?

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/modules/m047501d.pdf


----------



## Manfred Stangl (8 August 2008)

ich glaub da musst du selbst eine dI nach dt bilden:sm14:

wenn du was hast bitte lass es mich wissen, kann sowas auch anwenden

lg
m


----------



## Andy258 (9 August 2008)

Es gibt "Relais" da stellt man den gewünschten Strom ein und bei erreichen dieses Wertes schaltet es einen Kontakt. Dass diese Geräte noch wesentlich mehr können brauch ich wohl nicht so erwähnen
Soweit mir bekannt ist gibt es sowas von Siemens, Moeller, usw.


----------



## edison (9 August 2008)

Cool, mein Thema 

kannst die Rolläden problemlos mit einem Relais verfahren, einfach umpolen und die Drehrichtung ändert sich.
Vorsicht, wenn der Rolladen bereits mit einer KUX Steuerung betrieben wurde funktioniert das mit dem Polwender nicht mehr.

Ich hab bei mir für 2 Rolläden eine Relaiskombi von Rinck im Einsatz.
Endlagenabschaltung macht der Antrieb selbst, da brauchts nichts weiteres für.


----------



## MarioDisketti (10 August 2008)

Hi edison,

laut Velux werden die Endpositionen und die Blockade über den Stromanstieg
bestimmt und der Motor abgeschaltet. Es wurde von Velux nicht von
Endschlatern gesprochen und die fahren das Rollo immer ein wenig zurück von
der Endposition um das Rollo zu entspannen, was ja Sinn macht.
Da der Stromanstieg eh überprüft werden muß (wegen evtl. Blockade durch
festfrieren oder sonst was) werden die sich die Endschalter doch bestimmt
gespart haben.


----------



## Schnacka (10 August 2008)

Tach auch.

Du brauchst dir über das Stromwegschalten keine Gedanken machen. 
Die Rohrmotoren der Firma Velux schalten intern ab wenn eine festeingerstellte Stromstärke erreicht ist. Hab das bei mir auch verwirklicht. 
Du musst bei einem Rollo 2 Relais verwenden, die du gegeneinander verriegelst. Mit einem Relais wirst du Schwierigkeiten bekommen. 
Ein Modul, welches die ansteigende Stromstärke anzeigt, ist nicht nötig.


----------



## MarioDisketti (10 August 2008)

Hi Schnacka,

wie hast Du das mit den Endpositionen gelöst ? 
Woran erkennst Du dann wann das Rollo z.B. komplett zu ist ? 
Das Rollo wird doch fest gegen den Anschlag gepreßt. Fährst
Du das Rollo dann auch nochmal kurz eiin Stück zurück ?


----------



## Andy258 (10 August 2008)

MarioDisketti schrieb:


> Hi Schnacka,
> 
> wie hast Du das mit den Endpositionen gelöst ?
> Woran erkennst Du dann wann das Rollo z.B. komplett zu ist ?
> ...


 
Wie wäre es mit einer Zeit?
Du guggst wie lange der Rollo braucht um einmal komplett Auf- bzw. Zu- zufahren. Und anschließend 0,5 sek. in die andere Richtung. Da der Rollo sowieso bei erreichen der Endlage abschaltet, sollte es so ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## MarioDisketti (10 August 2008)

Hi Andy258,

soweit ist schon klar, aber wenn ich z.B. immer eine feste Zeit rauf/runter
fahre z.B. 20s und das Rollo vor dem Start ca. 20% auf war, dann fährt
das Rollo runter und preßt sich ca. 18s fest um nach dieser Zeit 0,5 s zurück zu fahren.
Genial wäre es wenn man wüßte wo das Rollo steht. Ich meine ich wäre auch
schon mal hier im Forum über einen Eintrag gestolpert in dem jemand einen
FB programmiert hat der die Rollo Position auf 255 Schritte genau bestimmen
kann. Finde den Beitrag aber irgendwie nicht mehr. 
Werde mal einen neuen Eintrag machen und nachfragen.


----------



## Andy258 (10 August 2008)

MarioDisketti schrieb:


> Hi Andy258,
> 
> soweit ist schon klar, aber wenn ich z.B. immer eine feste Zeit rauf/runter
> fahre z.B. 20s und das Rollo vor dem Start ca. 20% auf war, dann fährt
> ...


 

Also so wie ich das den vorherigen Beiträgen entnommen habe, haben di e Rollos doch eine interne Elektronik die bei einer erhöhten Stromaufnahme abschaltet!?! Von dem ging ich aus.
Wäre sicherlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Hab zwar jetzt gerade kein Programm zu Hand, aber sollte im einfachsten Fall doch nichts anderes sein als ein Zähler der je nach dem rauf oder runter zählt. 
Aber warum einfach wenn’s kompliziert auch geht


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 August 2008)

Das mit dem Zähler, der einen festen Takt zählt, ist sicher die einfachste Möglichkeit. Hier bitte aber berücksichtigen, dass die Zeit für komplette Hochfahren sehr wahrscheinlich größer ist, als die für Herunterfahren ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## argv_user (10 August 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das den vorherigen Beiträgen entnommen habe, haben di e Rollos doch eine interne Elektronik die bei einer erhöhten Stromaufnahme abschaltet!?!



Das ist nach meiner Erfahrung richtig.

Zusätzlich werden aber meist Endlagen angefahren, die werksseitig
vorgegeben oder bauseits einstellbar sind.

Ich habe vor kurzem einen
Rohrmotor in eine Markise eingebaut. Der hat zwei Schalter, mit denen man
die Endlagen einstellt (teach-in). Man muss lediglich darauf achten,
dass immer nur eine Drehrichtung Strom erhält, dann ist man im
grünen Bereich. Die Spannung kann dann sogar dauerhaft anstehen.


----------



## Andy258 (10 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zähler, der einen festen Takt zählt, ist sicher die einfachste Möglichkeit. Hier bitte aber berücksichtigen, dass die Zeit für komplette Hochfahren sehr wahrscheinlich größer ist, als die für Herunterfahren ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
Ich habe da ehrlich gesagt Bedenken, über die stetige Genauigkeit. 
Hab selbst mal an einer Anlage was ähnliches gemacht, jedoch wurde dort alles wieder auf Null zurückgesetzt bei Erreichen der Endlage. Somit ist dauerhaft garantiert, dass das Ergebnis nicht verfälscht wird.


----------



## MarioDisketti (10 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vorsicht, wenn ich das richtig sehe unterscheiden sich die Rolladen Motoren
für Fenster/Türen/Markisen (üblicherweise 230V~) von den Velux Dachfenster
Motoren (24V=) dadurch, dass sie wie argv_user schon sagte 2 Endschalter
haben. Diese können dann je nach Typ per Schraube oder Steckstift justiert
werden. Einmal eingestellt und gut ist, der Strom kann dann dauerhaft 
anliegen da der Endschalter die Stromzufuhr verhindert.
Bei den Dachfenster Rollladen von Velux ist aber laut Velux kein Endschalter drin. 
Wenn ich Schnacka und edison vertraue soll das der Motor ja theoretisch 
selbst über den Strom regeln. Stellt sich die Frage wie der Motor das macht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 August 2008)

MarioDisketti schrieb:


> Bei den Dachfenster Rollladen von Velux ist aber laut Velux kein Endschalter drin.
> Wenn ich Schnacka und edison vertraue soll das der Motor ja theoretisch
> selbst über den Strom regeln. Stellt sich die Frage wie der Motor das macht.


 
Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass intern einfach ein PTC in Reihe zur Wicklung liegt (ist aber blosse Spekulation). Ich denke aber mal nicht, dass es eine große Rolle spielt, wenn du den Motor 1 oder 2 Sekunden länger bestromst. Somit wäre deine Idee mit der Verfahrsteuerung nach Zeit schon ein denkbarer Weg.

Gruß
LL


----------



## argv_user (10 August 2008)

Ich muss noch nachtragen, dass die "Endschalter" bei den Rohrmotoren
nur virtuell vorhanden sind. Die Steuerelektronik merkt sich die Endlagen.


----------



## edison (10 August 2008)

Das Rollo fährt selbstständig zurück, brauchst nur 2 Relais.
Nimm aber nicht die H Brückenschaltung für Velux Rolläden.


----------



## Schnacka (10 August 2008)

Bei Rohrmotoren ist es so, das sie wie schon vorhin gesagt automatisch abschalten. Dieses ist im Motor integriert. Die Endanschläge werden also im Motor direkt festgelegt und erkannt. Du könntest theoretisch ständig Spannung anstehen lassen. Ich habe es so gelöst, das ich für jedes Rollo für rauf und runter jeweils einen timer programmiert. Je nach Dauer der fahrt, habe ich den Timer etwas größer dimensioniert. Damit solltest du keine Probleme haben. Aber ganz wichtig ist dabei die beiden Phasen (rauf & runter) hardwaretechnisch zu trennen, weil sonst im falle des endanschlages die eine Phase weggeschaltet wird und dann der Strom über den Null und die andere Phase wieder zurück fleißt und der Motor in die andere Richtung fährt.


----------



## MarioDisketti (10 August 2008)

Hi edison,

ich will mich nicht unbeliebt machen, aber Du bist sicher, das
der Velux Dachfenster Rollladenmotor automatisch ein Stück zurück 
fährt wenn keine weitere Elektronik, also auch keine KUX 100,
angeschlossen ist ?

Welche Relais Schaltung sollte ich am besten für einen Velux Motor
verwenden ?


----------



## Andy258 (10 August 2008)

MarioDisketti schrieb:


> Hi edison,
> 
> ich will mich nicht unbeliebt machen, aber Du bist sicher, das
> der Velux Dachfenster Rollladenmotor automatisch ein Stück zurück
> ...


 
Wie wäre es mit einer normalen Schützverriegelung?
Einfach über einen Öffner des anderen Schützes hängen.

Das KUX100 ist doch für die Anbindung einer Funkfernbedienung falls ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Gruß


----------



## edison (10 August 2008)

MarioDisketti schrieb:


> Hi edison,
> ich will mich nicht unbeliebt machen,


lol, kein Problem.
Ich hab auch ein wenig gezittert beim ersten Rolladen - waren ja auch 400,- von meinem Geld 
Von Velux erhält man keine Infos, hatte dort selbst angerufen - hochnäsiges Volk!
Auch die PDFs aus dem Netz wiedersprechen sich.



> aber Du bist sicher, das
> der Velux Dachfenster Rollladenmotor automatisch ein Stück zurück
> fährt wenn keine weitere Elektronik, also auch keine KUX 100,
> angeschlossen ist ?


Definitiv, hab jetzt vor 2 Monaten den 2. Rolladen gekauft den Betreibe ich noch provisorisch an einem Labornetzteil - einfach Stecker umstecken und das Teil läuft.
Der andere hängt noch an einer Logo, bis ich die Verteilung im OG fertig hab.
Kannst ja vorbeikommen, funktioniert 1a


> Welche Relais Schaltung sollte ich am besten für einen Velux Motor
> verwenden ?


 
Ich würde nicht als H Brücke schalten, da sich im Antrieb eine Elektronik befindet, die Normalerweise ständig mit 24V versorgt wird und mittels irgendeinem Protokoll mit der KUX kommuniziert.
Wenn die Versorgungsanschlüsse kurzgeschlossen werden hab ich keine Ahnung, was dann mit der Bremsenergie passiert - also lieber offen lassen 

Für die Verteilung im OG hab ich ein Rinck Relaisbausten bestellt, ist extrem günstig und passt wie die Faust aufs Auge:

http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/S160_D_SB-WP2.PDF


----------



## Schnacka (10 August 2008)

kein mir bekannter Motor fährt nach der Endlagenstellung wieder nen Stück zurück. Aber auch dabi sehe ich kein Problem, wenn du es über eine SPS steuerst. Kann man ja alles verwirklichen. Ich habe mittlerweile schon viele Rollosteuerungen verwirklicht. Auch schon Velux Rohrmotoren verarbeitet. 
Du musst nicht unbedingt die Schütze bzw. Relais hardwaretechnisch verriegeln. Du musst nur zwei Relais nehmen und kannst das nicht über einen Wechslerontakt verwirklichen. Was hast denn für ne SPS?
Hab noch für einige Steuerungen fertige Programme. Kann ich dir gerne schicken. Wobei das Programm kein Problem werden sollte. Auch für nicht so erfahrene Menschen.


----------



## Schnacka (11 August 2008)

MarioDisketti schrieb:


> Hi Andy258,
> 
> soweit ist schon klar, aber wenn ich z.B. immer eine feste Zeit rauf/runter
> fahre z.B. 20s und das Rollo vor dem Start ca. 20% auf war, dann fährt
> ...



Mann kann ohne weiteres nen FB programmieren, der eine künstliche Leitachse erstellt. Das mag auch immer alles solange funktionieren, bis einmal die SPS auf "Stop" oder die Steuerung die Versorgungsspannung verliert. Dabei wird die Leitachse auf Null gesetzt und du musst alles neu teachen.
Ist auch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. 
Einfach zwei Timer und gut. Wofür muss die SPS wissen, auf welcher Position das Rollo steht. Kommt höchstens in Frage wenn du nen Wert vorgeben willst, auf die das Rollo dann fährt. In meinen Augen leicht überdimensioniert!!!
Außerdem presst das Rollo ja nicht 18 sek unten auf, sondern schaltet bei zu ansteigender Stromaufnahme ab. 
Das macht aber jeder Rohrmotor. Das ist ja extra die Finesse eines Rohrmotors!!! 
Bei konventionellen Schalousieschaltern steht die Spannung (rauf oder runter) permanent an. Also eine Angst!!!


----------



## MarioDisketti (11 August 2008)

@edison
Danke für Deine Infos. Der Rinck Relaisbausten passt 
wirklich wie Faust auf's Auge, da ich genau 2 Motoren 
ansteuern muß. 
Muß jetzt nur noch Mut finden und ein, zwei € für die Motoren 


@Schancka
Ich habe 8 Jahre alte Rohrmotoren und die hören erst am 
Endschalter auf. Steht was drunter schiebt der Motor
solange das Rollo weiter bis der Endschalter kommt.
Daher wunderte es mich, dass die Motoren automatisch 
stoppen wenn eine Blockade vorliegt.

Die Position der Rollladen zu kennen macht schon Sinn.
Ich habe mir z.B. eine Sonnenschutz Funktion eingebaut
bei der die Rollos zu zeitlich zu- und aufgefahren werden, 
sie quasi der Sonne von Ost nach West folgen.
(Leider habe ich noch keinen Sonnensensor)
Wenn nun das Rollo per Hand auf 50% gefahren wurde und die 
Steuerung dann noch für eine halbe Fahrzeit startet ist
die Kiste zu. Würde die Steuerung stattdessen das
Fahrziel auf 30 % angeben würde das Rollo 20 % 
runter fahren und gut ist.


----------



## edison (11 August 2008)

Schnacka schrieb:


> kein mir bekannter Motor fährt nach der Endlagenstellung wieder nen Stück zurück.


Doch die Velux Teile machen das wirklich, schlaue Dinger das.


Schnacka schrieb:


> Ist auch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.


Nu ja, wenn schon ne S7 an den Rolläden hängt... 


MarioDisketti schrieb:


> Muß jetzt nur noch Mut finden und ein, zwei € für die Motoren.


Dachdecker bekommen bis zu 20% 


> (Leider habe ich noch keinen Sonnensensor)


Wenn Du scon bei Rinck bestellst:
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B313_D_LF.PDF


----------



## MarioDisketti (11 August 2008)

Hi edison,

Du kennst ja tolle Sachen 

Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch 'nen Dachdecker suchen...
und ein Analog Modul fuer meine S7-300...

Du hast nicht zufaellig auch noch eine Rollladen Steuerung 
die die Position der Rollos kennt, merkt und anfahren kann
[siehe weiteren Thread von mir].

Wie gesagt ich meine auch ich haette schon mal so einen
FB im Forum gesehn.


----------



## edison (11 August 2008)

> Du hast nicht zufaellig auch noch eine Rollladen Steuerung
> die die Position der Rollos kennt, merkt und anfahren kann
> [siehe weiteren Thread von mir].:wink:
> Wie gesagt ich meine auch ich haette schon mal so einen
> FB im Forum gesehn.


Das war ja auch meiner 
Finds aber momentan selbst nicht wieder.
Hatte aber auch noch ein paar Bugs die ich zwar ausgebügelt habe/jedoch bisher nicht austesten konnte.


----------



## holgi2 (15 Juli 2013)

Schön, endlich einige Erfahrungen dazu zu lesen!
Ich bin dabei 6 oder 7 Dachfenster zu beschatten und hab eine 317-2 PN/DP im Einsatz.
Die übrigen Rolläden hab ich mit künstlichen Kurven ausgestattet um die Visualisierung auf dem Panel zu realisieren.

Weis eigentlich jemand ob es eine App für Apple gibt, die die WinCC Runtime abspielen kann?

grüßle
holgi

Ach ja - erster Beitrag - also ein hallooooo in die Runde!


----------



## Hansmeister (19 Mai 2014)

Ich habe ein paar allgemein gehaltene Informationen zu dem Thema (Plissee & Rollo) gefunden: http://www.smarthomes.de/produkte/wohnen/sonnenschutz-per-knopfdruck/


----------

